# Horrid hypo



## Carynb (Feb 8, 2010)

J just had a nasty hypo of 2.4.
He's been playing Rugby this afternoon so I don't think he had a big enough snack afterwards, he's usually fine.
Just breaks my heart to see his little grey face looking at me saying "mum I feel a bit sick, think I might be low" 
He's lying on the sofa now watching TV.
I hate all this


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 8, 2010)

Aww bless him.  I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## bev (Feb 8, 2010)

The same here! Alex was 2.1 an hour ago and wanted lots of hugs and cuddles and kept telling me he loved me. He was only playing on the wii - nothing energetic - but had a set change half an hour before - not sure if this is connected as he normally goes high. It took 2 treatments to get him up again.
Hope your little one feels better very soon - its hard being a mum and watching all this isnt it? Bev


----------



## Steff (Feb 8, 2010)

Hope both Alex and J become better soon *hugs* xx


----------



## Patricia (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. It's horrible to see.

Take care. 

xxoo


----------



## Kei (Feb 9, 2010)

(((Hugs)))  It's awful to see them like that, isn't it!  F had a 2.3 yesterday evening and was totally white and shaking, crying.  She had only been sitting at the table, writing, so I'm not sure what caused that one.


----------



## Carynb (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys x


----------

